# some Teapots i love



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2015)

these are all ones i like alot and would like to share



 



 



 

@Kevin these were the drops i wuz speaking about Sicko HRB I did save a little for me LOL







 

@DRW what i believe to be the worlds first chittum burl teapot , my personal favorite of this batch






Some goofy wood from a cowpoke out west silly cowboy @justallan

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 13


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 8, 2015)

Some REALLY cool work there Cliff!!!


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 8, 2015)

Dang, Cliff! Way to bring out the big guns! Now I'm jealous of your wood horde and your talent!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Feb 8, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy sh....oot. I wouldn't even know where to start on those...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 8, 2015)

I think there needs to be a build thread with a whole lotta pics! Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

When I die I wanna come back as one of cliffs works of art.

Amazing work Cliff....amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DRW (Feb 8, 2015)

Cliff, unbelievable! Absolutely gorgeous work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you still have a CD? I have to see how you do this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Super sick Cliff!!!! You better bring some this good to the Milwaukee art show for me to drool over!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy moly... You da man cliff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't say anything that hasn't been said already, but that is just unspeakably awesome work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 8, 2015)

Your killing it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Do you still have a CD? I have to see how you do this


yup i will pm ya


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow those are gorgeous! !!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 9, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I think there needs to be a build thread with a whole lotta pics! Very nice.


That is exactly what I was scrolling down to put in for a comment!



GeauxGameCalls said:


> Do you still have a CD? I have to see how you do this


What is this talk of a CD????? I would love to see how these are made!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 9, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> That is exactly what I was scrolling down to put in for a comment!
> 
> 
> What is this talk of a CD????? I would love to see how these are made!


i have a dvd of how they are made and other tricks if your intrested they are for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 11, 2015)

WOW ! 
eye popping !


----------



## jmlary (Feb 11, 2015)

That Box elder is just over the top cool, the figure in all of the tea pots wow what can I say.


----------



## justallan (Feb 11, 2015)

Simply awesome work, Cliff.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 12, 2015)

These things take the cake! Fantastic vision to 'see' these in advance. Art, definitely art!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

